# Toyo Proxies



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi guys, Im after some new tyres for the 172. Need 4, can only find TR1's at £260 though. I could just get proxies but would pref to have the Tr's. 

Any idea's where else to look? Been on the usual, ebay & camskills.

They are 195 40 R16 btw!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Why don't you get the Conti Sport Contact 2s? Skimping on tyres isn't something I'd do! £300 for a set... on Camskill.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

That's quite a good price actually, Blackcircles want £320 delivered.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Leigh wheel and tyre used to do lots of Toyos but ive not shopped there for some time.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Why don't you get the Conti Sport Contact 2s? Skimping on tyres isn't something I'd do! £300 for a set... on Camskill.


It's called freedom of choice... :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:

Conti are the most overrated tyres in the world anyway! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I would not say buying Toyo tyres was skimping. 

Good grip levels although wear quickly, but it is hardly a poor budget tyre. 

What about Yokohama Parada? They were always good value for a good tyre.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> Why don't you get the Conti Sport Contact 2s? Skimping on tyres isn't something I'd do! £300 for a set... on Camskill.


I prefer Toyo's to SC2's. Wasn't impressed with them at all on our V70 whereas the Toyo's on my Sirion Rally 4 were brilliant. SC2's were ok, but only ok.

Anyway, Mytyres.com are selling T1-R's for £63.60 each. Also just seen Falken ZE-912's for £60.90 which are meant to be really good.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I had proxies before & they were superb! Ok it was on the 1.2 but they gripped so well. 

I wouldn't say Proxies were cheap! I have plenty of tread on the car atm, one is low but all are BUDGET tyres. Proxies are great!

Cheers very much guys, I'll have a shop around


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I would not say buying Toyo tyres was skimping.
> 
> Good grip levels although wear quickly, but it is hardly a poor budget tyre.
> 
> What about Yokohama Parada? They were always good value for a good tyre.


Loved Toyos on my GTiR... used to wear out in 4000 miles mind you! :driver:

Got Parada's on the the S8 at the moment...seem to be dealing with it pretty well....

Also Dawn, have a look at the vredestein sportrac 3... got them on the Abarth as the garage didn't have proxies.... very good tyre as well for the price... lot's of grip been shown so far...

:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

magpieV6 said:


> Hi guys, Im after some new tyres for the 172. Need 4, can only find TR1's at £260 though. I could just get proxies but would pref to have the Tr's.
> 
> Any idea's where else to look? Been on the usual, ebay & camskills.
> 
> ...


Dawn,

I can get you the Toyo's a bit cheaper than that through our trade supplier! :thumb:

Or for a bit more you can get the Hankook Ventus S1 evo which are a very good tyre.

Alex


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

what is a good tyre and cheap too, uniroyal rainsport 2, 58 a corner on cam skill but have to be 195 45 16


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

EliteCarCare said:


> Dawn,
> 
> I can get you the Toyo's a bit cheaper than that through our trade supplier! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Oooh can you pm me a price for 4 proxies fitted pls Alex? I wanted your guys to fit them as I was very happy with the vee :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

it doesn't help but i had toyo's on my Focus once and they were horrid things, the rears started making that much noise i thought the wheel bearings had gone and the fronts cut out on the inner edge, and it wasn't the car. I'll never touch them again .... having said that the 206 has them on the front, they are fine in the dry but useless in the wet, they are terrible for aquaplaning and if i keep the car they will be gone by winter.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Toyo proxies Steve?!?!?!

Really surprised to hear that TBH.....

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have to admit i am not a fan of SC2's on the other c30 they are overrated no question they never really seem to give much feedback at all.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

EliteCarCare said:


> Dawn,
> 
> I can get you the Toyo's a bit cheaper than that through our trade supplier! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Oooooh good to know, I might be after a set at some point if this is an open offer, any tyres other than Hankook?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I was considering toyo on my 182.

Decided to go for hankook and I am
Never gonna change brand. Unless Michelin start selling at half price. Fantastic tyre


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> it doesn't help but i had toyo's on my Focus once and they were horrid things, the rears started making that much noise i thought the wheel bearings had gone and the fronts cut out on the inner edge, and it wasn't the car. I'll never touch them again .... having said that the 206 has them on the front, they are fine in the dry but useless in the wet, they are terrible for aquaplaning and if i keep the car they will be gone by winter.


That's a 'v' tread pattern for you, but for me Toyo's sidewalls are to weak.



Junior Bear said:


> I was considering toyo on my 182.
> 
> Decided to go for hankook and I am
> Never gonna change brand. Unless Michelin start selling at half price. Fantastic tyre


Hankook get great review's, if Michelin were half price I'd still never buy them. .


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I was considering toyo on my 182.

Decided to go for hankook and I am
Never gonna change brand. Unless Michelin start selling at half price. Fantastic tyre


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> It's called freedom of choice... :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:
> 
> Conti are the most overrated tyres in the world anyway! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Of course, you can do what you want. Tyres are one thing I do know pretty well! I've tried about 98034739843 different sets over my time! 

I had CSC2s and found them good. Not the best but overall were very well and gripped even at the wear-bar limit.
The Toyos I found lacking in wet weather Especially when it was damp! They (The Toyos) are not a budget tyre and you could do far worse.

But the only reason I would buy them is because they stretch well for my new wheels to give me some extra clearance on my suspension/arches... :hide:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Of course, you can do what you want. Tyres are one thing I do know pretty well! I've tried about 98034739843 different sets over my time!
> 
> I had CSC2s and found them good. Not the best but overall were very well and gripped even at the wear-bar limit.
> The Toyos I found lacking in wet weather Especially when it was damp! They (The Toyos) are not a budget tyre and you could do far worse.
> ...


Jeez, that is a lot of sets....

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho



I had contis on the XKR, they couldn't handle the power... they were all over the place.... :wall:

Maybe as I had the toyos on a pretty decent 4x4 I never noticed any poor wet weather.... never failed me! :lol:

Lots of tyres react different for FWD, RWD, 4x4, so maybe these are one of them....

:thumb:


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Proxies T1R have been discontinued and replaced with T1S I had hell of a job to get just one to go with a spare I had in the shed


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

nickygixer-k5 said:


> Proxies T1R have been discontinued and replaced with T1S I had hell of a job to get just one to go with a spare I had in the shed


Think you got that the wrong way round m8. I had T1s before T1r took over.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> Jeez, that is a lot of sets....
> 
> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> ...


Perhaps a slight exaggeration. Probably about 17 or 18 different pairs of tyres. Plus as I used to have bikes etc, I guess I may be more in tune to what a tyre is doing than some who only drive cars. 

XKR is a lot of power and bless, some have quite skinny tyres for the 350+bhp they have! I agree your drive train type will affect quite a lot, eg an Golf R32 with Toyo T1rs may be able to corner faster than a FWD Golf with Eagle F1 assys 2!

:doublesho:thumb::thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Perhaps a slight exaggeration. Probably about 17 or 18 different pairs of tyres. Plus as I used to have bikes etc, I guess I may be more in tune to what a tyre is doing than some who only drive cars.
> 
> XKR is a lot of power and bless, some have quite skinny tyres for the 350+bhp they have! I agree your drive train type will affect quite a lot, eg an Golf R32 with Toyo T1rs may be able to corner faster than a FWD Golf with Eagle F1 assys 2!
> 
> :doublesho:thumb::thumb:


They are probably my biggest cost these days, I did have 8 cars and 2 bikes a few years back, got it down to 4 and 1 bike now! :lol:

I think you need to be in tune with the tyres - well it can only help... but "car drivers" have things they just don't need to worry about too much compared to bikers... but if you don't trust the tyres, it's never an easy time!

I have a ZX12R that eats them for breakfast...hoping to get at least 1,000 miles out the rear this year.... not too hopeful to be honest... <sigh> :wall:

XKR was running 285's as soon as I changed over to the Dunlops things were much better.... :driver:

:thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> They are probably my biggest cost these days, I did have 8 cars and 2 bikes a few years back, got it down to 4 and 1 bike now! :lol:


Quite the collection! 
Most I ever got was 1 car and 2 bikes. But then in the end I sold everything and bought just the one car... shame really, miss the bikes especially over this lovely weather we've (mostly..) been having!



> I think you need to be in tune with the tyres - well it can only help... but "car drivers" have things they just don't need to worry about too much compared to bikers... but if you don't trust the tyres, it's never an easy time!


Exactly.  So many times I've had a courtesy car or a rental or been driving a mates car and I've not been able to have fun - because they are on Wanlilonglings or whatever. They are just a necessary expense to them.. not something that is integral to the driving experience.. :devil:



> I have a ZX12R that eats them for breakfast...hoping to get at least 1,000 miles out the rear this year.... not too hopeful to be honest... <sigh> :wall:


Woah!! How many burnouts and flat out runs do you do a week then!? :lol: Luckily managed to get about 4000k from the year of my Triple R on PPc2ts. from the Fazer before that I could manage about 6k on Storm STs, maybe a little more from the Pilot Road 2s (brill, loved them!)



> XKR was running 285's as soon as I changed over to the Dunlops things were much better.... :driver:
> 
> :thumb:


Just the little changes... well, rather big in your case!! make all the difference. :car:


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

rob3rto said:


> Think you got that the wrong way round m8. I had T1s before T1r took over.


Er nope I haven't
http://www.camskill.co.uk/m61b103s22p0/Car_Tyres_-_MPV_Tyres_-_People_Carrier_Tyres_-_18_inch_TOYO_TYRES_CAR_TOYO_T1R_PROXES_TOYO_T1_R_-_R18_inch_-_255_35_18_255_35_R_18


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

nickygixer-k5 said:


> Er nope I haven't
> http://www.camskill.co.uk/m61b103s2..._TOYO_T1_R_-_R18_inch_-_255_35_18_255_35_R_18


T1Sport not T1s


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone noticed he reoccurring tread patterns on these sporty tyres. Must mean something.

Compare the ps2, cs2, hankook ventus Evo s1. Toyo t1sport





Ps, t1s, then t1r, now t1sport


----------



## jimmyg (Nov 3, 2005)

I had the Toyos on a couple of cars, and thought they were OK tyres for the price in regards grip, ride and handling. But they wore out very,very quickly and I've always thought I was a smooth driver.
On my 197 I replaced the factory fitted Conti Sports with Uniroyal Rainsport2 rather than Toyos. The Uniroyals were more than a match for the Contis and seem to be lasting well.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Junior Bear said:


> Anyone noticed he reoccurring tread patterns on these sporty tyres. Must mean something.


Could it be something to do with tyre noise reduction legislation?


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

rob3rto said:


> T1Sport not T1s


I thought the T1S and T1Sport were the same tyre?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Toyo proxies Steve?!?!?!
> 
> Really surprised to hear that TBH.....
> 
> :thumb:


Think so, this was 2004 though  the pugs are much newer but in 165/70/14 they ain't anything fancy


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

millns84 said:


> Could it be something to do with tyre noise reduction legislation?


I was thinking more along the lines of that tread pattern works in terms of all round performance, probably wrong though


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

millns84 said:


> Could it be something to do with tyre noise reduction legislation?





Junior Bear said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of that tread pattern works in terms of all round performance, probably wrong though


Both. .:thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've used the Proxes T1R and been quite impressed with them grip wise, but they do wear quite quick. Blackcircles linky
As mentioned the Yoko Parada tyres are worth a look, currently got them on my new wheels and can't fault them


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

The Yoko Paradas wear quicker than the T1Rs!! In the dry they are very good for their money, on par almost with track based tyres but in the wet they are deadly. Not so bad in normal rain but they aquaplane like a beach.

As for tyre tread, mostly it's about brand design. Tyre tread design only directly affects noise (and normally more aggressive designs tend to have more noise but compound and construction affects this as well) - Yes slight design changes can affect directional stability but the fact that for example there are some tyres which a fancy tread pattern (such as the Sessanta) which grips as well as something with a more "dull" tread pattern..eg the Eagle F1 GS3 proves there isn't a single pattern which provides more grip than another. Otherwise every manufacturer would be using that!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> The Yoko Paradas wear quicker than the T1Rs!! In the dry they are very good for their money, on par almost with track based tyres but in the wet they are deadly. Not so bad in normal rain but they aquaplane like a beach.


Are you for real!?!?!? :lol: 

My Parada's are rock solid in the rain, torrential Scottish rain as well....:doublesho

:driver::driver::driver:

:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

if you can afford it go for pilot sport 3!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Are you for real!?!?!? :lol:
> 
> My Parada's are rock solid in the rain, torrential Scottish rain as well....:doublesho
> 
> ...


Do you not think that quite a lot of what gets spouted about this tyre being better than that one is just verbatim from magazine/online tyre tests though.

For the most part I take them with a small pinch of salt as its all relative anyway.

"Goodrelli X was shown up by Yokonental Y, it dropped 3 points on aquaplaning as it lost grip 5mph before its competitor." when the actual speeds were something like 48mph & 43mph. So neither of which will help when you're trucking along at 50+.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

m1pui said:


> Do you not think that quite a lot of what gets spouted about this tyre being better than that one is just verbatim from magazine/online tyre tests though.
> 
> For the most part I take them with a small pinch of salt as its all relative anyway.
> 
> "Goodrelli X was shown up by Yokonental Y, it dropped 3 points on aquaplaning as it lost grip 5mph before its competitor." when the actual speeds were something like 48mph & 43mph. So neither of which will help when you're trucking along at 50+.


:lol:

I take ALL reviews about anything with a large pinch of salt... always wondering what the reviewers angle is... :wall::wall::wall:

I prefer real life information from me, my mates... on the roads and the way we drive.....

:driver::driver::driver:

:thumb:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Kerr said:


> What about Yokohama Parada? They were always good value for a good tyre.


Until it gets wet.

Michelin only for me now, had Toyos and they were nigh useless with high levels of torque, Hancrooks which are just useless full stop, Pirellis on Lou's car are pretty good but aren't PS3s and Contis as has been said are fairly overrated.

Saw some Eagle F1's melt on a trackday too, so don't really hold those in high regard!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Are you for real!?!?!? :lol:
> 
> My Parada's are rock solid in the rain, torrential Scottish rain as well....:doublesho
> 
> ...


I spent forever fighting facing the wrong way with Paradas a few years back, so unless they threw the old stuff in the bin and started again I won't be running back to see if they've gotten any better! :doublesho


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

OvlovMike said:


> I spent forever fighting facing the wrong way with Paradas a few years back, so unless they threw the old stuff in the bin and started again I won't be running back to see if they've gotten any better! :doublesho





xJay1337 said:


> They were rubbish on a 3 series I drove.
> Ah well, as said earlier I think they are different on different cars, weights, drive types, etc!


Jeez.... Yeah, again maybe my quattro system makes up for them, but I find them great in the wet!

:lol:

Different tyres for different drive systems! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> Are you for real!?!?!? :lol:
> 
> My Parada's are rock solid in the rain, torrential Scottish rain as well....:doublesho
> 
> ...


They were rubbish on a 3 series I drove. 
Ah well, as said earlier I think they are different on different cars, weights, drive types, etc!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> I take ALL reviews about anything with a large pinch of salt... always wondering what the reviewers angle is... :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> ...


The reviewers angle is usually sunning it up at the testing facility (usually owned/built by the winning manufacturer isn't it?) with a nice selection of sandwiches and chilled beverages :lol:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> They were rubbish on a 3 series I drove.
> Ah well, as said earlier I think they are different on different cars, weights, drive types, etc!


I think it's as much down to driver and driving style. When I had my e46 330D I went from cheap Pirelli's that the dealer fitted, to Nankang NS-II's then to Michelin Pilot Sport 2's and none of them were perceptibly better or worse than the others.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

m1pui said:


> The reviewers angle is usually sunning it up at the testing facility (usually owned/built by the winning manufacturer isn't it?) with a nice selection of sandwiches and chilled beverages :lol:


Or like the tobacco tests run by labs sponsored by the tobacco industry.:lol:


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Focusaddict said:


> Or like the tobacco tests run by labs sponsored by the tobacco industry.:lol:


Don't forget the headlight bulb tests in AutoExpress


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

rob3rto said:


> Don't forget the headlight bulb tests in AutoExpress


Oh yes the infamous AutoExpress.:lol:


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> As for tyre tread, mostly it's about brand design. Tyre tread design only directly affects noise (and normally more aggressive designs tend to have more noise but compound and construction affects this as well) - Yes slight design changes can affect directional stability but the fact that for example there are some tyres which a fancy tread pattern (such as the Sessanta) which grips as well as something with a more "dull" tread pattern..eg the Eagle F1 GS3 proves there isn't a single pattern which provides more grip than another. Otherwise every manufacturer would be using that!!


Most manufacture's have now gone away from 'v' tread pattern's as they are poor in standing water.



OvlovMike said:


> Until it gets wet.
> 
> Michelin only for me now, had Toyos and they were nigh useless with high levels of torque, Hancrooks which are just useless full stop, Pirellis on Lou's car are pretty good but aren't PS3s and Contis as has been said are fairly overrated.
> 
> Saw some Eagle F1's melt on a trackday too, so don't really hold those in high regard!


What was wrong with your Hankook's? they must be dire if you rate Michelin above them.

Any tire can become destroyed on track if no common sense is used. .


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I had Michelin exalatos on the 182 when I first got it, got hankooks now and it's transformed the car IMO


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

My Hankooks can't cope with a diesel Volvo. Not even pressing on it can break traction in 2nd, and if I don't have the traction control on, it never regains it. The front end is forever washing out, where the Primacy HPs on the back are quieter, more predictable and more stable in the wet.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> I had Michelin exalatos on the 182 when I first got it, got hankooks now and it's transformed the car IMO


Hancrooks are great for the first five minutes - I think most of MeganeSport and ClioSport learnt that after people said how much better they were, until they got a couple of thousand miles in and it all went to ****.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I can't comment on Toyos, but for another option I've really warmed to the Falken 912s on my C30. Seemed a bit hesitant at first, but now bedded in real nicely. Don't seem to expensive in odder sizes either!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

OvlovMike said:


> Hancrooks are great for the first five minutes - I think most of MeganeSport and ClioSport learnt that after people said how much better they were, until they got a couple of thousand miles in and it all went to ****.


They've been on for 6k miles, replacing them for hankook v12's later


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I've used T1R the last couple cars and never been unhappy with all aspects. They're almost done now and grip is starting to drop off a little in the wet, the scooby is happy to slide if you're tramping on off wet roundabouts now.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

OvlovMike said:


> The front end is forever washing out, where the Primacy HPs on the back are quieter, more predictable and more stable in the wet.


Michelin tyre's have softer sidewalls as they are a comfort tyre so they will make less noise, One of the reason's why I would never buy a Michelin is for me they are far from predictable and just snap out.

I've never heard any bad reports about Hankooks until now through. .



Bero said:


> I've used T1R the last couple cars and never been unhappy with all aspects. They're almost done now and grip is starting to drop off a little in the wet, the scooby is happy to slide if you're tramping on off wet roundabouts now.


My Scooby (on 17") just did not handle right with the T1R's, the back would wonder all over on the sidewall's and on the front you could play with brake's and sidewalls at every corner. .


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I rate the Hankook Ventus V12, though that is the only tyre from them I've used. I've read good things about the S1 too.

It's not so much about brand, but the specific tyre and the application. Pirelli make awesome tyres AND the P6000!


----------

